# Your browser please....



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Lately I have been using Firefox but sometimes lapse into IE 6. I would really like to hear from everyone what type of browser your using. Please particpate in the poll.


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

Most of the time I use Firefox, though I do use IE6(*mutterspyware catnip) for windowsupdate. I've got Opera and Avant installed atm to try, but haven't had much time to mess around with my home pc since I installed them


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I use Internet Explorer, but would consider changing! Microsoft is too pervasive for my taste.....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Firefox. Much happier since the switch.

Phil


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Firefox. Since iVillage took over GardenWeb, masses of flashing ads sprang up annoying almost all the users. Firefox seems to screen out most of them. Also, I agree with Mezz; Microsoft basically creeps me out :look:


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

I work for Microsoft and 90% of the techs don't use IE. It's too prone to spyware, due to the hugr amount of people that use it 

Give Opera, Firefox, Netscape, etc a shot, see which one you like the most.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Firefox for browsing, IE for shopping.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

All I can say is it says a lot when 90% of the techs don't use IE.

I use Firefox but I find it somewhat irritating that Microsoft sites don't display properly in it. For instance you cannot use the Microsoft update site unless you use IE.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Opera 7.23 works just like Firefox but I like the interface better over FF.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

opera also for 95%+ of my activity.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok, I am clueless about these other browsers. Someone want to enlighten me? I do a lot of downloading and file swapping over the internet. Are these good for that? Do they support online gaming? What are both their advantages and disadvantages?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I use Safari.

In order to not assume what you're using, what browser are you using Pete?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I use IE, at home.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

My ISP recommended Mozilla, so I installed Firefox and Thunderbird. Couldn'
t be happier now. None of the problems associated with IE and OE anymore. IT was to the point where I couldn't upload files to send to anyone. Now they go really smooth.

Ironically, I keep IE only because of the vast need to download fixes for any of the other MS garbage that I keep on my system because I have to.

doc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

What problems did you guys have with IE Specifically? I have used IE for a long time prior to using FireFox and didn't notice any issues.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Firefox over IE for total Popup/under control, fewer exploits, more control over ActiveX garbage. 

TABBED BROWSING. IE finally offers it on the newly released upgrade

A snub to MS....


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I use netzero, the reason, well, its cheap.


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

IE since I don't know any better.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am really suprised I thought for sure Firefox would be the winner. Thanks for all the replies, keep'em coming.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm sure if this were a "techie" forum that firefox would be the winner. Most people don't look for something if they don't know it's out there or why it's better and they have something pre-installed and functional.

I avoid IE at all costs but that's me. Once I move my bookmarks over, I'll switch to firefox exclusively. Most people use it because it's faster and love it because user friendly and highly customizable. It makes surfing the net a pleasure.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

As I recall installing Firefox, it automatically transfered all my Favorites into its own Bookmarks. Thunderbird also transfered all my emails and folders from Outlook Express automatically too.

I've not had one problem since I gave up using IE and OE!

doc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks doc, I like to do things manually. Not a fan of automated tasks unless I initiate them. But yes, Firefox is by far a better browser. It allows you to access sites that don't show up properly with other browsers.


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

About the only site I've noticed IE out performing FF on is ebay. Firefox just drags along on it. 

The biggest pain with Firefox though is the lack of ActiveX support.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I used IE for years, but got sick of the popups, extra screens, and the slowness. Switched to Netscape, then to Firefox. Love Firefox, but need to use Netscape for a few things FF won't open. FF is faster, I love the tabs, and the interface is cleaner. Bonus of few or no virus problems since the switch. Few viruses written for FF.......yet


----------



## pauln (Oct 13, 2005)

firefox, for about 2 months. Very happy with it. Smoother than IE and its not microsoft


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Firefox. I'm on a Mac. IE on Macintosh computers hasn't been updated for ages and I don't like Opera. I've been using Firefox since its first name and Mozilla since it was in prerelease form. I am a tried and true veteran of these browsers. I mean, I even have the kitchen sink plugin.


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

Heck, I, atm, work for Microsoft, and 90% of the staff uses FF or Opera  Though beta tests of IE7 are getting very good reviews and it's due to be out in the first quarter(lastI heard)


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

because anything produced by Microsoft causes me to have allergic reactions. :bounce:

Praties


----------

